# Patient Care Bonding- PRG box



## Sparkym (Oct 20, 2017)

Just a quick question as section 24 is a bit of a blunder for bonding. Just wondering for installing your PGR is this only to be utilized in patient care environments (1.5 m around the beds etc,etc,) and the #6 bull crap is looped between all metal components within? or is this to be utilized throughout the whole facility?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Duplicate post..

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f31/patient-care-bonding-pgr-box-231138/


----------

